# Slow Safari



## MikkiM (Oct 14, 2005)

Ever since I upgraded to OS 10.5.6, on my PowerBook G4, Safari (3.2.1) has been super-slow. I added RAM, which helped in the other apps but not Safari. I now have a total of 1.5 GB. I know it's not my internet connection because the other computers in my house work fine. Any suggestions?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

When was the last time you reset Safari?


----------



## MikkiM (Oct 14, 2005)

This morning


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Still slow?


----------



## MikkiM (Oct 14, 2005)

Yes, that didn't make any difference.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm sure there is some unix shell command to get this info, but I want to know what speed your Mac is running on the network. Download this preference pane, Menu Meters. Install it and then open the System Preferences and at the bottom will be a new group called Other and it will be down there. Click on it, then on it's Network tab. There will be a check box that says "Display Network Menu Meter". Now in your menu bar at the top, towards the right, will be some icons or numbers relating to your network connection. Click on it and then it will list detailed network stats. Which ever one is checked will be the active connection, and it will list the speed next to it. Mine is listed as "Airport (en1) - Ethernet 54Mbps".


----------



## MikkiM (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks, It says the same as yours "AirPort(en1) - Ethernet 54Mbps"


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I guess the next thing is to ask if you have tried FireFox yet.


----------



## MikkiM (Oct 14, 2005)

Ok, I just downloaded and tried Firefox. I didn't import any info like bookmarks & cookies from Safari just to be sure. Turns out it runs just as slowly.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Is there a firewall turned on on the Mac? Do you have private browsing selected? Are there any plug-ins installed?


----------



## MikkiM (Oct 14, 2005)

In the firewall system preferences, "Allow all incoming connections" is checked.
Private browsing is not selected.
Where do I look for plug-ins?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Unless you have installed them, there are not any. I'm not sure where they are stored in Safari. Do you have a menu named "Develop"? If so, after a page is loaded, select "Show Network Timeline" and see what was taking so long to load.


----------



## MikkiM (Oct 14, 2005)

Theres not Develop menu, but I do have an Activity window which shows the names of the files as they open on the page.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

To get the menu, open the preferences, click on the Advanced icon and then check the box next to Show Develop menu in menu bar.


----------



## MikkiM (Oct 14, 2005)

OK, I've got the timeline. What should I look for? It shows it took 41.06s to load this page from my bookmark.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The bars in the top show how long each part of the page took to load. You can look to see which part of the page takes the longest, or if there is any dead spots where it isn't doing anything.


----------



## MikkiM (Oct 14, 2005)

To load your page it took a total of 1.6 min, The longest thing to load was
"test_gam_domain.js" (approx 35 seconds) and the following were about half that long:
favicon.ico
POTFuserbar.jpg
animeuserbar.jpg
hamradio.jpg
graphics.js
powerbyliquidweb.gif
ga.js
scirev.php


----------



## MikkiM (Oct 14, 2005)

Any other ideas?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

No, I'm not sure what is taking so long. How are load times if you connect it to the network with an ethernet cable, and how are the load times when you are on a different network? I know that for me, my home network acts like your network does, but at school or work it's just fine. And then there are some sites that just are always slow for me.


----------



## MikkiM (Oct 14, 2005)

I was at a friend's network this week and it was also slow there. Just tried Ethernet and it is much better this way. Is there an upgrade or something for airport, since I am on OS10.5 now? That's when it slowed down.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If you run software update and it finds nothing, then there is no upgrade. I would at this point contact Apple and ask them about it. Web sites should load at the same speed over both connections.


----------

